
The Obscure Economist Silicon Valley Billionaires Should Dump Ayn Rand For - dredmorbius
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/09/the-obscure-economist-henry-george-ayn-rand/amp
======
mindcrime
This would have been a nice article, without the whole "straw-man attack on
Ayn Rand" opening. As it is, the author did themselves no favor by adding a
lot of unrelated and inaccurate nonsense to the article. But I guess that's
just what you do today...

------
dredmorbius
It's worth pointing out that Henry George's Land Tax proposal has
exceptionally strong grounding in the work of David Ricardo, whom George gives
very strong credit to.

(After Adam Smith, Ricardo is probably the most significant of the Classical
Economists -- Malthus, Marx, and J.S. Mill would also be included.)

